# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  Nokia C1-00 Insert Sim Solution

## mohamed73

Nokia C1-00 Sim WayNokia C1-00 Sim TrackNokia C1-00 Sim ProblemNokia C1-00 Jumper SimNokia C1-00 Sim Card Problem

----------


## ramzi36

بارك الله فيك

----------

